# Erotic Dreams...



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

OMG look at you! clicking on a topic called erotic dreams. you are so dirty!

I just realized i never have sex dreams. like, ever. sometimes ill have a dream of some girl i like and we talk and stuff, but never any sexual stuff. Why's that? *WHY?!* jk

I'm hoping the love doctor, primal, can analyze this and come to a conclusion to help me overcome this disaster.

anyways. um. Do you people have them?

lol

dsgdsvgfsd


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I have like maybe 2-3 times my whole life. It's no fair :b


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I can only remember a few times. The dream usually ends before that point, or something.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I've only had a few and none of those have become "wet dreams". The few dream encounters tended to be randomly interspersed inside of a more mundane dream.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I've had a couple of sex dreams before, but only after I actually had it for real. :lol


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: re: Erotic Dreams...*



mserychic said:


> I have like maybe 2-3 times my whole life. It's no fair :b


Me too. And they were way back when I was going through puberty. I can't even get laid in my dreams.

I do often have dreams when I'm dating someone, but it's always totally chaste. We'd start to kiss, and then it's over and I'd wake up. It's _always_ edited like a soap opera. :lol What can this mean?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I've only had such dreams a couple times before long ago.
I'll admit, they were fun. :yes 

... then you wake up and realize your body thought it was real... :um


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Scrub Ducky said:


> OMG look at you! clicking on a topic called erotic dreams. you are so dirty!


Yeah, I'm a closet perv. :lol :b

I've had a few when I was younger. They're rare.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I have so many dreams that have to do with sex. Have a lot of icky ones, some strange ones, and every once and awhile i'll have a decent one. 

I wish i was a man because there's like, nothing physiological happening while I'm sleeping. I wake up expecting to...you know...and it's like "hey, what gives!?" :b


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: re: Erotic Dreams...*



FreeSoul said:


> ... then you wake up and realize your body thought it was real... :um


 :lol oh man, that's the worst.

I have those dreams every once in awhile and they're usually very explicit. at least my subconscious is getting some. :|


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: re: Erotic Dreams...*



Slurpavillia said:


> > I'm hoping the love doctor, primal, can analyze this and come to a conclusion to help me overcome this disaster.
> 
> 
> Doctor Slurpavillias here and his recommendation: Stop masturbating for a week or so. That should take care of the problem. :b


Doesn't work.


----------



## BJ (Mar 1, 2007)

.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I haven't had anything erotic for a long time.


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: re: Erotic Dreams...*

---


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Never had one. I don't have any dreams about relationships either, not even dating. I think in order for me to dream about something I have to experience it and since I've never done any of those things I can't even dream about them


----------



## Failure (Feb 4, 2007)

These are rare for me. I've had maybe 20 my whole life. I'm 32.

Usually any dreams i have are pretty fun, like a scene from an action or horror movie. Or they are those peaceful dreams with some girl. Rarley get the fun sex dreams though.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

sex dreams are fun, i get the odd one


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I have a couple every few months or so...hehe...*goes off to sleep*


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

I rarely have them, but when I do they're not incredibly wild.


----------



## salty (Mar 21, 2006)

after looking at null's clown avatar i don't think i'm going to be having any for a while.
but before that i would.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I had a hot dream the first and only time I had a wet dream. Other than that I only have had one or two erotic dreams since.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

oh ok so its not just me. other people dont have them often either. i never get "wet dreams" either. and im glad. if i had alot of wet dreams my left hand might go out of business.

Slurpavillia- :lol thanks for the reccomendation, doc! 2 weeks it is!



dez said:


> Scrub Ducky said:
> 
> 
> > OMG look at you! clicking on a topic called erotic dreams. you are so dirty!
> ...


tsk tsk dezzi wezzi. :b

i dont know how you dirty, dirty people can live with yourselves.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Sex dreams are the best! I get 'em every now and again, but I always wake up before the good bit starts.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I miss them, I really do. They were almost better than the real thing.
Lately my dreams have been crazy as hell.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't think I've ever had one. Some of my weirder dreams end in sex, but not normal sex. You know, like one of us is wearing a clown mask while the other cries or something.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Scrub Ducky said:


> OMG look at you! clicking on a topic called erotic dreams. you are so dirty!
> 
> I just realized i never have sex dreams. like, ever. sometimes ill have a dream of some girl i like and we talk and stuff, but never any sexual stuff. Why's that? *WHY?!* jk
> 
> ...


Wow this is just straight crazy! I swear before I clicked on this thread I was just think, hey i don't really have sex dreams. When I was younger yes but none now.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Drella said:


> I don't think I've ever had one. Some of my weirder dreams end in sex, but not normal sex. You know, like one of us is wearing a clown mask while the other cries or something.


 :lol I haven't had a dream about actual sex in awhile, but in a more recent one Bam Margera had me on all fours while spanking me. lol
I don't know where that came from...


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Strange Religion said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I've ever had one. Some of my weirder dreams end in sex, but not normal sex. You know, like one of us is wearing a clown mask while the other cries or something.
> ...


 lol


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

I had a wet dream once when I quit, um, _pleasuring_ myself for about a month. It was about me looking at Asian internet porn.

I am one pathetic loser.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Strange Religion said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I've ever had one. Some of my weirder dreams end in sex, but not normal sex. You know, like one of us is wearing a clown mask while the other cries or something.
> ...


That's a new one. I had a pretty bizarre one not long ago. We were recreating Jayne Mansfield's car crash. Well, no, not you and me, but Elias Koteas and myself. So we crashed horribly, my wig went flying through the air, and the car was a total mess. We were both completely covered in blood and horribly wounded, but he climbed over to me and well, you know. I had leg braces on, too. I watched David Cronenberg's "Crash" before going to sleep that night, so it was bound to happen. Hah, I should watch "Bound" before bed.

I never have full on erotic dreams. It's always something really weird happens, which may lead to odd sexual situations, and then more weird things happen. Bill Cosby may or may not appear.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

That is brilliant. I find you quite intriguing, not to creep you out or anything...


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

She is fabulous, isn't she? :lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

not that i can recall. i cant remember most of my dreams and the ones that i do, they mostly involved me in the army in some kind of war


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

maggiemae84 said:


> She is fabulous, isn't she? :lol


Yeah, she can't help it. haha


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

I tend to not remember dreaming. However, I still have naughty dreams every few months or so.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I have these constantly.


----------



## Pinzelhead (Mar 14, 2007)

I have as much sex as I want in lucid dreams, astral projections and out-of-body experiences.


----------

